# Windows Live Mail 2011 Crashes.



## macsaby (Jan 20, 2010)

Hello,

I installed Windows Live Mail 2011 this morning but I am having a problem running Live Mail. Every other app in Windows Live works fine. Every time I start Live Mail I get the following error and it crashes;

Description:
Stopped working

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	APPCRASH
Application Name:	wlmail.exe
Application Version:	15.4.3502.922
Application Timestamp:	4c9b06aa
Fault Module Name:	mscorwks.dll
Fault Module Version:	2.0.50727.4952
Fault Module Timestamp:	4bebd49a
Exception Code:	c0000005
Exception Offset:	000681a9
OS Version:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
Locale ID:	1033

I tried to restore my PC but unfortunately, windows restore was turned off! I uninstalled and installed Windows Live few times but the same problem persists. I hope someone can look into this and try to help me out. I am running a fairly new system with windows 7 64, AMD Processor and 4 GB or RAM.

Thank you very much.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Exception code *0xc0000005* = memory access violation

What anti-virus/ 3rd party firewall apps are you running?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## macsaby (Jan 20, 2010)

jcgriff2 said:


> Hi -
> 
> Exception code *0xc0000005* = memory access violation
> 
> ...


Hi jcgriff2,

I am running Microsoft Security Essentials and Windows firewall. 

Thank you


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Are you logged into Live Messenger?

See if you can bring up Live Mail in SAFEMODE w/ Networking - tap F8 key repeatedly during boot-up.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## macsaby (Jan 20, 2010)

jcgriff2 said:


> Are you logged into Live Messenger?
> 
> See if you can bring up Live Mail in SAFEMODE w/ Networking - tap F8 key repeatedly during boot-up.
> 
> ...


Yes, I can log into live Messenger! No, I could not run Live Mail in safemode w/ networking.

Thanks again for taking the time to work on this with me.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Same error message in Safemode w/ Networking?

See if you can log onto your Live Maill account(s) - www.hotmail.com

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## macsaby (Jan 20, 2010)

jcgriff2 said:


> Same error message in Safemode w/ Networking?
> 
> See if you can log onto your Live Maill account(s) - www.hotmail.com
> 
> ...


Hi jcgriff2,

_*Yes, same error in Safemode w/ Networking.

Yes, no problem accessing my account online. I also get new email notification through Messenger.

Thank you.*_


----------



## lool123 (Oct 20, 2009)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/windows-live-crashing-523222.html

It seems it's because of the Windows Update.


----------



## macsaby (Jan 20, 2010)

lool123 said:


> http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/windows-live-crashing-523222.html
> *
> It seems it's because of the Windows Update.*


*

Thank you for the reply but I don't think this is the case. Yesterday, I updated the computer in question and 2 notebooks. The notebooks updated fine, only having issues with the home PC. Not sure if it matters but the home PC is the only X64 system!

Thanks again.*


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Go through the Start Menu - see if you can open Live Mail from there instead of through Live Messenger -
START | type *Live* | select "Windows Live Mail"

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## macsaby (Jan 20, 2010)

jcgriff2 said:


> Go through the Start Menu - see if you can open Live Mail from there instead of through Live Messenger -
> START | type *Live* | select "Windows Live Mail"
> 
> Regards. . .
> ...


Hi jcgriff2,

Thanks again for your reply. I tried that before and just now but I get the same error.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Go into Control Panel, Windows Updates, Installed Updates and uninstall kb2434419 - Live Essentials 2011.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2434419

Then uninstall any Live add-ons, remove or disable 3rd party firewalls, anti-virus; try reinstall kb2434419.

It should be waiting for you in Windows Updates again -- www.update.microsoft.com

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## macsaby (Jan 20, 2010)

jcgriff2 said:


> Go into Control Panel, Windows Updates, Installed Updates and uninstall kb2434419 - Live Essentials 2011.
> 
> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2434419
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, I don't have kb2434419 installed under Installed Updates but I have "Windows live essentials 2011" Installed under programs. I installed that and reinstalled it from windows update and still get the same error.

gain, thank you very much fro your time.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

I have both.

Did you check under Windows Updates, installed updates?

Run Belarc and check for kb2434419, please - http://www.belarc.com/free_download.html

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## nonamedsomebody (Oct 17, 2008)

Windows live mail 2011 works fine on my pc kinda weird your having problems


----------



## macsaby (Jan 20, 2010)

jcgriff2 said:


> I have both.
> 
> Did you check under Windows Updates, installed updates?
> 
> ...


_*
Hi,

Belarc did not show kb2434419! I ended up uninstalling Windows Live 2011 from "installed program", I also uninstalled anything that has to do with windows live from there. I also removed anything and everything that has to do with Windows Live from the registry. Once I did that, I got a choice to install the old Windows Live and Windows Live 2011 from Windows update, I installed the old version. Thankfully, I got Windows Live Mail working again. I'll stick with it fore a while, I don't think I need 2011 for a while.*_

*Again, Thank you very much for taking the time to help me out with this issue.
*​


----------

